# New photo style for me.



## MikeinSC (Nov 6, 2015)

At some point in the wee hours of this morning I made a new cradle for photographing the blanks I've been making. 
I cut a few pieces of walnut and brass rod. I then sprinkled half an idea for a shape, added some glue and did some sanding and 45 minutes later had something that held a blank. Then earlier this evening I decided to make a light tent. 

I need to add an additional light. I dusted off an older side light I've used before and almost instantly it smelled like it wanted to burn my house down. So that needs to be replaced. And I feel like the use of one or two flags will be beneficial. 

These are untouched, one light photos. They are pretty close to what I'm looking for but I want to get some feedback from whoever is willing.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 6, 2015)

very nice....pics a little yellow not 'white'...but very nice


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you ma'am. 

I just picked up some LED daylight bulbs to replace the flouro daylight bulb. That might have something to do with it. 
Or that I took those photos with my phone and there is no white balance option. It's much easier to upload and share using the phone than the DSLR and laptop alternative.


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 7, 2015)

And now with the daylight LED bulbs and the use of the real camera and not the phone.  No editing done at all.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking pretty good.


----------



## ELA (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 7, 2015)

Way to go Mike!

A couple of questions:
 Is one support of the stand taller to make one end elevated or is it merely the angle from which you were shooting?

 Why does this stand remind me of an inverted trestle table like the pine coffee table I made in the mid 70's?


----------



## MikeinSC (Nov 7, 2015)

Charlie, one leg is longer than the other. I did that so it would be at angle when facing the camera instead of dead on. 
When I thought up the stand, I did not have a trestle table in mind. But when I turned the thing over to spray laquer on the bottom, I realized what I had done and wished that they were that easy to build. Also reminds me of a 5 board bench.


----------



## iMattDaddy (Nov 15, 2015)

I think they look pretty good. I would go with something closer to the angle you shot the green blank at. The others all seem like your camera angle is too high. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 15, 2015)

What about short small diameter clear acrylic posts to set the blank away from the wood stand?


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 15, 2015)

Mike

I like the stand, and the pictures are nice.  I am however, glad you didn't think up this stand in time for the pen stand competition during the summer extravaganza!


----------



## mmayo (Nov 15, 2015)

How about a wide shot showing your setup?  A couple of angles would be better still.


----------

